# What's in your glove box?



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll start with mine: registration card, dog poop bags (unused, just to clarify), travel roll of emergency Charmin tp, a map, and a pair of contact lenses. Verrrry boring :hammer:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ketchup
Extra Napkins
Vehicle registration
on occasion my 380.!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

tire patch kit,a little hammer to break out my windows in case i crash in the river,lol...sun screen because im so pale i "NEED IT".registration,[just a bit out of date],car isurance,large knife[just in case],honda passport handbook,pepcid ac,some other stuff,i dont know....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Car registration, Insurance crap, and random bills I didn't feel like messing with. lol.


----------



## evan_pitbull (Nov 7, 2006)

registration, insurance, vehicle info book, I think a map of St. Louis area, and thats it I like to keep my car clean haha


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

cane76 said:


> ...a little hammerr to break out my windows in case i crash in the river...


I soo need one of those! Where can I get one?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I have a bandana for Mikado, a book that I finished reading a while back, a leash and asprin. oh I forgot I have a camera film case with some quarters in it. I don't know where my car registration stuff is but I carry my insurance card in my wallet.


----------



## BAZIRK (Jun 25, 2007)

touch up paint, locknut key, fuses, versace sunglasses pouch that holds the items mentioned


----------



## HarleyJane (Jul 16, 2007)

a bunch of random papers and a map that I never could fold correctly...


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

In which car? lol I know in one there is a bunch of papers and in one a booklet for the vehicle and the other not much. lol


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

napkins, Registration,other useless papers


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I have no clue....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Insurance card, Registration, Fuses, Manual, expired insurance cards, expired registration, one nut, one bolt, remote control to stereo( I don't know why they make them.) and the window sticker that was on it when I bought it...


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Knife, napkins, ketchup, hand sanitizer , registration, ummm Condoms Tee hee(better save then sorry) umm dog shampoo and bills


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i have the UKC registration certificate for Indi, car insurance, registration, owners manuel, sun glasses, a pack of lightbulbs (for the car lol), possibly a knife a Jacksonville Suns mini bat for when i go in to bad neighborhoods in jacksonville, and a crap load of other useless papers... my glove box is where i can be a pack rat in my car... also in the trunk


----------

